# The trigger has been pulled



## StrugglingMan (May 20, 2011)

After over a year of struggle and just when i thought we may have been turning a corner, my marriage is over. 

Talked to W last night, laid out some of my thoughts on where she is in our counseling and told her I was fed up with her fence-sitting. Asked her to give me anything, any reason to stay in the marriage and she said she had nothing to give. 

So I asked her to leave. Offered a six month separation, but she said she doesn't feel like it will do any good so we are going to a divorce mediator. 

I am not sure how I feel. Think it's still numbness right now. But I guess I'm also relieved that the other shoe has finally dropped.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear this bro. I have not read your other threads. What led up to the marital problems?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

